# What's next after obedience



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I recomend that you continue advancing with Obedience classes which I have done.
You might also want to try an Agility class too. I really liked them. As far as the other activities that you mentioned, that could be good too. I have never done them. I would love to take a dance class with a dog or two.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would complete intermediate and then advanced obedience first. You can also do a fun activity too,like agility and flyball too.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on the club, what you like to do, and your goals.

Sometimes with obedience clubs, the higher level obed classes are competition oriented and while it's great to train new things, sometimes it's not as helpful for at-home stuff.

Most people in your situation seem to enjoy agility or flyball the most. If you like precision, then competition obedience or agility might be more your thing. Can you go watch some of the classes and see what looks like fun to you?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Agility is a lot of fun, so you might want to try it.
If your club does CGC (Canine Good Citizen) and/or Pet Therapy prep these would be good classes - I do compete with my dogs but they also take all of the family and CGC type classes as youngsters. I think these classes teach the everyday portions of manners in a fun and structured way.


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

SOoo I CAN Ttake obedience class and do aan agility class at the same time, yhay won't be too much for the dog.....Mmmm intereswting.Yes I probably can see the classes first before signing up, I will have to wait until after the hiolidays though.
I always wondered what CGC stands for(Thanks Sunrise) I will look into that as well as pet therapy, I would love to go into seniors homes etc. for vidits, again thank you for allyour input.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If you have a dog with high energy two classes might be just what the doctor ordered. IMO obedience requires more attention and controlled work from a dog. That can be very exhausting for a happy "I want to play" juvenile. Agility does require attention and control, but in a different manner. The dogs have a chance to run and play a bit too, but in control with obstacles. I know several dogs who show at high levels at both. 

I didn't realize it but a lady from where I train had her Mals in the agility invitational AND obedience invitational. I think that is REALLY cool! Ok not a big performance breed but still cool.


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

MaxsMom- excuse my ignorance , what is IMO obedience??? and how does thta differ from let's say petsmart obedience classes, and you also mentioned obedience invitational and agility invitational,,, are these competitive venues???


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

IMO = in my opinion.... :uhoh: sorry....

Yes the Invitational is HIGH competition. Only the top dogs in each breed are invited. Titan here on the board was invited and made top 10 that is HUGE. I was just pointing out you can do both succesfully well into a dogs career. 

I LOVE agility, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The Obedience Invitational and the Agility Invitational are national competitions that were held in Long Beach, CA earlier this month. The winner of the National Obedience Invitational is the National Obedience Champion for the year. In both of these competitions they invite the top 25 dogs of a breed in the sport to compete, so being invited to one of them is an honor and being invited to both is WOW (and the Malamute lady had more than one of her dogs invited).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Minnesota... a couple more things. I had NO intention of competing. However the more training I have done with my dogs, the more training I want to do with my dogs. It is a HUGE reward. Doesn't matter what venue, it is just so rewarding to "work together". 

That being said, we started agility to "improve my dogs confidence" we had such a blast in class, never thought about trialing until one day my trainer said 'you are ready'. We entered our first trial and it was a BLAST even more fun than class. 

Since then I have gotten my dogs involved in field work, rally, and not even I the most non "obedience" person (sorry folks but I see it as boring) is looking at obedience over the next couple years at least with a couple of my dogs. We will see about continuing after that. I may get bit by that bug as I have all the others that have me. 

I can NOT emphasize more how much fun anything you pursue could be. Don't hold back if you can go forward. My biggest enemy is time and money. I want to win the lotto so I can train my dogs and go to trials and events. At events you meet other crazy dog people who love playing with their dogs. A LOT of fun.


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

OK...I am sooo embarrased...I thought IMO was a form of obedience.....duh...what a newbie I am...THX everyone you are giving me alot to research locally.....I love researching and learning new things


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

OOH! OOH! Obedience is fun! 

I used to think it was boring then I got HOOKED! 

As another option for you, look online at the AKC website about Rally Obedience. My guy LOVES it!

One time setting up a practice course, I walked the course myself before doing it to make sure I had the signs set up ok. He saw me walking the course without him and practically bowled me over running to get in heel position! He was like "wait for me!!!"

One of the things I love about Rally is you can keep going and going too. There's Novice, Advanced, Excellent, then you can do Advanced Excellent - as many times as you want. FUN!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

IMO obedience is the root activity for all else. If they will not listen to you/obey you, all else will not work. I would find a local "guru" for obedience...ask your breeder/breed club. Pet Smart is NOT for those who hope to compete eventually in obedience. There are MANY excellent trainers who provide lessons for a lesser cost than they do...and with many more benefits.


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

THX Mighty Casey and Samsons Mom, 
I have found a couple of options to go for further obedience training in the new year , where they have options to add to training like agility,or flyball,etc. I was wanting a training sooner than that as when we adopted Minnesota he was really excitable and knew 2 speeds sit and pull on the leash and with him being soo powerful and knowing that time is of the essence, I wanted to make sure anything I did with him was correct the first time so I hooked up with petsmart,as well I wanted to involve my 16yrs old son as this is his dog and for more of an education for him to show how much "committement" a BIG dog deserves and to have confidence as a pack leader.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

That sounds great! There are so many more options than Petsmart, especially if you want to do performance activities of any kind with your golden. I have watched their classes on several occasions and was disappointed. If they hired people to teach the classes who had more than passing experience with dog training (they were high school students running the classes that I saw!) they would be doing a real public service, since it it such an accessible place to take your dog. Plus, having more space than they seem to have in the three I have visited here would be good. My puppy and "good manners" classes taken locally with a reputable club were less expensive than Petsmart, had trainers who were adults and had trained their dogs to at least a level above that they were teaching and had plenty of space to separate the dogs and their owners. It is also good to train with others who are interested in going further with their dogs, if you are too. You may find a future training partner (invaluable!!) to share costs to rent training space with or just find a lot of like minded people to hang out with. Good luck with your training!
liz


----------

